# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Hoe kom ik van mijn overgewicht af?

## foxylady

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 24 met overgewicht,

ik heb al heel veel geprobeerd, maar heb niet het karakter om een dieet vol te houden. Is er iemand die een middeltje kent om me te helpen snel af te vallen, dat is een stimulansom vol te houden?

dank je ik reken op jullie!!

----------


## marieke27

yep, kijk naar mijn nieuwe topic in dit forum, hier is het exacte url: http://www.medicity.nl/forum/index.p...num=1051040747

Beste!

----------


## Gast: anouk

Hallo,

Zelf ben ik door middel van capsules afgevallen. In 3 maanden ben ik 13 kilo afgevallen &#33;&#33; Deze capsules zorde ervoor dat mijn trek naar zoetigheid bijna verdween en dat ik ook minder honger had. ipv een hele doos celebrations nam ik er een.
IK ben nu 4 weken gestopt en heb nog steeds het zelfde eetpatroon. 
wel is het zo dat ik nu 1 keer sport om mijn gewicht zo te houden in combinatie met normaal eten. Als je nog vragen hebt kun je een mailtje sturen naar [email protected]. In ieder geval heel veel succes &#33; de aanhouder wint &#33;&#33;

Groetjes Anouk

----------


## Marie

elk dieet dat ik in het verleden volgde viel ik in de eerste week 4 kilo af en in de eerste maand 12 kilo.
(zonder pillen of poeders of shakes)
Na een half jaar was er meestal 32 kilo af.
En dan gebeurde er niets meer.
Om vervolgens na nog een jaar van afzien en afzien, toch weer terug te vallen in mijn oude gewoontes.
Waarna het spel weer op nieuw kon beginnen.

Ik blijf het waanzinnig vinden dat mensen nog steeds blijven geloven dat pilletjes je helpen afvallen.
Het zijn niet de pilletjes die dat doen.
Maar jouw geloof daarin.
Blijkbaar hebben we die illusie nodig ipv te geloven in onszelf.

----------


## Loes

Hoewel ik zelf geen problemen (gewicht) mee heb, vind ik wat Marie zegt heel juist. Als je er maar in gelooft ja&#33; Niks geen pilletjes en shakes maar standvastigheid en geloven in je zelf hebben. Dan kom je ook al heel ver.
Groetjes Marie, van Loes.  :Smile:

----------


## Rob 2

Chromium Picolinate is een suplement dat een essentieële rol spleelt in het reguleren van de bloedsuikerspiegel. Chroom kwam vroeger veel meer voor in groenten, maar tegenwoordig krijgt bijna iedere nederlander er te weinig van binnen. Dit tekort resulteerd in een grotere behoefte aan zoetigheid. 
Aan het slikken van deze pillen zitten nog veel meer voordelen. Mocht je hierin zijn geïnteresseerd, lees dan dit artikel: 
http://utopia.knoware.nl/~wwitsel/main/art...en/chroom1.html

----------


## Marie

Sorrie maar ik heb maanden chroom geslikt en het had geen enkel effect.
Ik moest er van mijn orthomoleculair therapeut zelfs mee stoppen.

----------


## sr

sterker nog, het bekende chroom picolinaat heeft een vernietigende werking op het celmembraam en is uiterst ongezond. er zijn wel degelijk middelen die goed werken, niks illusie, de keiharde werkelijkheid, alleen komen we dan in een grijs gebied, doping genaamd. diverse sterke vetverbranders. maar zelfs die zijn niet de oplossing. de enige oplossing tot afvallen is een verantwoord dieet met voldoende kh, eiwitten en vetten. zak 500 cals onder je verbruik, sport dagelijks dmv. cardio minimaal 30 min. en jij zal afvallen en het zal eraf blijven.

zelfs junkfood is dan in te calculeren,als je maar berekent op hoeveel cals dat komt en je laat dan wat anders staan zodat je nog steeds onder je vebruiik komt.

supplementen reclames geloven is het stomste wat je kan doen.

----------


## Rob 2

Hallo sr,

Heb je een bron voor mij waaruit blijkt dat Chroom Picolinaat die vernietigende werking op celmembraan heeft en uiterst ongezond is? Wat ik tot nu toe hierover op het Internet heb gelezen is dat chroom een onderdeel is van een gezonde dagelijkse voeding en dat je er langer van zou leven.

Graag dus een bron, want ik geloof niets zonder een goede onderbouwing.

----------


## sr

> _Originally posted by Rob 2_@02-07-2003, 16:45:08
> * Hallo sr,
> 
> Heb je een bron voor mij waaruit blijkt dat Chroom Picolinaat die vernietigende werking op celmembraan heeft en uiterst ongezond is? Wat ik tot nu toe hierover op het Internet heb gelezen is dat chroom een onderdeel is van een gezonde dagelijkse voeding en dat je er langer van zou leven.
> 
> Graag dus een bron, want ik geloof niets zonder een goede onderbouwing.*


 Uiteraard moet je mij niet geloven op me woord. Ik zal even wat zoeken voor je. Heb er 3/4 jaar veel over gelezen, zal eens kijken of ik die info hier kan plaatsen. Chroom op zich is goed, alleen pico vormt daarop de uitzondering. Maar i&#39;ll be back..

----------


## sr

Chroompicolinaat dodelijk voor mannen, maakt vrouwen steriel 


Het afslanksupplement chroompicolinaat veroorzaakt dodelijke mutaties, vooral bij mannen. Dat ontdekten Amerikaanse onderzoekers, die vier generaties fruitvliegjes chroompicolinaat gaven en zich lieten voorplanten. 


Per generatie haalde dertig procent van de vliegjes de leeftijd, waarop ze zich zouden moeten voortplanten, niet. Het waren vooral mannetjes die het loodje legden. Veel van de overblijvende vrouwtjes waren door de beschadiging van hun DNA steriel geworden. 


Eerste auteur van de studie John Vincent denkt dat de resultaten ook opgaan van mensen. ,,We hebben zulke proeven eerder dit jaar met ratten gedaan. Toen zagen we ook desastreuze effecten&#39;&#39;, vertelde hij journalisten van ESPN. Het tijdschrift Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences publiceerde het artikel dinsdag 18 maart. De Proceedings - of PNAS, zoals de meeste onderzoekers het periodiek meestal noemen - is één van de hoogst aangeschreven wetenschappelijke tijdschriften ter wereld. 


De sterfte onder de mannetjes heeft waarschijnlijk te maken met hun XY-chromosomen, verwachten de onderzoekers. Vrouwen hebben XX-chromosomen. Beschadigen er genen op het ene X-chromosoom, dan kunnen intacte genen op het andere X-chromosoom de schade vaak nog enigszins ondervangen. Bij mannetjes kan dat vaak niet. 


De industrie heeft schamper op het onderzoek gereageerd. ,,Als dit nou het enige onderzoek was wat we hebben, dan zou ik me misschien zorgen maken&#39;&#39;, vertelde John Hathcock van de Council for Responsible Nutrition, een PR-lichaam voor de supplementenindustrie. ,,Maar we hebben meer dan dertig studies waaruit blijkt dat chroompicolinaat veilig is voor mensen.&#39;&#39; Volgens Hatchcock heeft chroompicolinaat bij onderzoekers een onverdiend slechte naam. 


Henry Lukarski, voedingsonderzoekers bij het Amerikaanse landbouwministerie, is het daar niet mee eens. Volgens hem moet er nog meer onderzoek gebeuren voordat we met zekerheid iets over de veiligheid van chroompicolinaat bij mensen kunnen zeggen, maar is er wel degelijk sprake van een &#39;rode vlag&#39;. ,,Mensen moeten erg voorzichtig zijn met chroompicolinaat&#39;&#39;, aldus Lukarski. 


John Vincent publiceerde eind 2002 nog een onderzoek waaruit bleek dat chroompicolinaat maar kort in het lichaam bleef. [ErGs] Dat betekent echter niet dat chroompicolinaat &#39;dus&#39; onschadelijk is, bleek uit een publicatie van Vincent uit februari van dit jaar. 


Volgens dat onderzoek heeft het gevaarlijke supplement aan die korte tijd genoeg om cellen binnen te dringen en meteen de weg te vinden naar de vitale DNA-structuren in de celkern en de mitochondria.(3) 


John Vincent vertelde Ananova dat een collega van hem nu proeven doet met zwangere muizen. Krijgen die chroompicolinaat, dan sterven een aantal van hun foetussen af. Waarschijnlijk komt dat omdat er erfelijke afwijkingen in de ongeboren dieren zijn ontstaan, en de moedermuizen de foetussen afstoten. Doorgetrokken naar mensen zou dat kunnen betekenen dat chroompicolinaat schadelijk is voor ongeboren kinderen. 


Bij de zwangere muizen stijgt de kans op afwijkingen met de dosis. De onderzoekers zullen hun resultaten in de zomer van 2003 presenteren.(4) 


We hebben al vaker het gebruik van chroompicolinaat ontraden. Dat gaan we niet nog eens herhalen. Wel wordt het hoog tijd dat de overheid de verkoop van die rommel verbiedt. Het is niet realistisch om te verwachten dat de supplementenindustrie uit eigen beweging de productie van dit product staakt. 




Bronnen

1. Popular supplement causes genetic mutations. NutraIngredients.com, 20-3-2003. [Link] Laatst bezocht op 20-3-2003. Gebaseerd op Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences 2003;10.1073/pnas.0636646100. 
2. Tom Farrey. Study links popular sports supplement to sterility. ESPN.com, 18-3-2003. [Link] Laatst bezocht op 20-3-2003. 
3. Hepburn DD, Vincent JB. Tissue and subcellular distribution of chromium picolinate with time after entering the bloodstream. J Inorg Biochem 2003 Feb 1;94(1-2):86-93. [PubMed] 
4. Scientists&#39; health fears over slimming supplement. Ananova, 17-3-2003. [Link] 


Dodelijk chroom in fitness


Het wordt los verkocht. Het zit in multi-vitamines. Fabrikanten voegen het toe aan drankjes die tijdens een cardio- of aerobicsessie de vetverbranding moeten versnellen. Het heet chroompicolinaat. En volgens Amerikaanse onderzoekers veroorzaakt het kanker. 


De supplementenindustrie verdient al twintig jaar fortuinen aan de verkoop van chroomsupplementen. In advertenties claimen fabrikanten dat chroom de vetverbranding en de spiergroei stimuleert, de drang naar zoetigheid vermindert en insuline beter laat werken. 


Helemaal uit de lucht gegrepen is dat niet. Insuline zorgt ervoor dat voedingsstoffen de cellen in kunnen. Dat gebeurt als het insulinemoleculen koppelen aan bepaalde moleculen in de cel, die receptoren heten. Als de koppeling niet tot stand komt, dan doet insuline dus niets. Chroom is een onmisbaar bestanddeel van die insulinereceptoren. Krijg je te weinig chroom binnen, dan kunnen insulinereceptoren niet goed functioneren - en insuline dus ook niet. Daardoor kun je inderdaad meer vet gaan afzetten, spierweefsel verliezen en snoepaanvallen krijgen. 


Een klein aantal artsen en wetenschappers heeft zijn bedenkingen tegen de chroomrage. Sinds chroomsupplementen op de markt zijn, stuiten ze geregeld op patienten die door het supplement ziek zijn geworden. In tijdschriften verschijnen bijvoorbeeld artikelen over de kapotte nieren van een sporter, die grote hoeveelheden chroompicolinaat heeft gebruikt. Of over een Aids-patient, die door megadoses chroompicolinaat hersenbeschadiging opliep. 


Wat er aan de hand kon zijn, werd pas duidelijk door het onderzoek van de biochemicus Diane Stearns. Stearns ontdekte dat cellen, die ze in een in een reageerbuis blootstelde aan hoge doseringen chroompicolinaat, veranderden in kankercellen. Een schokkende ontdekking? Nee. Stearns had het eigenlijk wel verwacht. 


Chroompicolinaat onstaat als chroom reageert met picolinezuur. Dan ontstaat een verbinding die makkelijker doordringt in de cel, waar het chroom zijn werk moet doen. De meeste andere chroomverbindingen komen maar met moeite door de celwand heen. Dat chroompicolinaat die barrière zo makkelijk neemt, komt omdat het picolinaat als het ware gaten in de celwand slaat, en zo het chroom naar binnen loodst. Zo wordt het chroom effectiever. Maar juist die eigenschap van picolinaat om gaten in cellen te hakken maakt van chroompicolinaat zo&#39;n gevaarlijke stof. Als het chroompicolinaat eenmaal de cel is binnengekomen, blijft het actief. Ook in de celkern, het DNA, je erfelijk materiaal dat je cellen bestuurt. Als DNA wordt beschadigd, kan dat kan het begin zijn van kanker. 


Stearns publiceerde haar resultaten in 1995. Dat er toen niet groot alarm werd geslagen, kwam omdat Stearns niet kon aantonen dat er in het lichaam van supplementengebruikers cellen werden beschadigd. Toch zat de schrik er bij de industrie goed in. In het jaar dat Stearns haar onderzoek publiceerde, richtten suplementenfabrikanten in allerijl het Chromium Information Bureau of CIB op. Het CIB moest de consument geruststellen en de verontrustende wetenschappelijke onderzoeken tegenspreken. De doseringen die Stearns had gebruikt, zei het CIB, kwamen in de praktijk niet voor. Chroompicolinaat was veilig. 


Stearns was niet overtuigd. Met behulp van rekenmodellen kon ze theoretisch aantonen dat chroompicolinaat zich ophoopte in menselijke cellen. Ook als je het in de doseringen binnenkrijgt die je tegenkomt in supplementen en fatburners, was de concentratie in je cellen na vijf jaar hoog genoeg geworden om het DNA alsnog te beschadigen. 


Vier jaar later, in 1999, bewees een andere onderzoeker, John Vincent, door proeven met cellen dat de rekenmodellen kloppen. Eigenlijk had dat genoeg moeten zijn om chroompicolinaat te verbieden. Maar het Chromium Information Bureau stak daar een stokje voor. Het agentschap schoof allerlei eerbiedwaardige wetenschappers naar voren, die met de hand op het hart konden verklaren dat chroompicolinaat niet gevaarlijker was dan, laten we zeggen, water en zuurstof. Het hielp. Alles bleef bij het oude. 


De situatie is vooral zo tragisch omdat er een uitstekend alternatief is voor chroompicolinaat: chroomnicotinaat. Die stof loodst, net als picolinaat, chroom door de celwand heen. Maar daarna ontstaat er geen schade aan het erfelijk materiaal, en neemt de kans op kanker dus niet toe. 


Een paar supplementmakers met vooruitziende blik zijn nu bezig het chroompicolinaat in hun producten door nicotinaat te vervangen. Maar omdat de omschakeling naar nicotinaat tijd en vooral geld kost, willen veel fabrikanten er niet aan. Dus gaat de verkoop van mogelijk schadelijke supplementen en fatburners gewoon door. Bedrijven, die maling hebben aan jouw gezondheid, verdienen miljoenen. 


Meer informatie:
John Vincents onderzoek: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0324062736.htm.
Chromium Information Bureau: www.chromiuminfo.org. 



Even twee onderzoeken. Ik moet eerlijk zijn dat ik inmiddels ook weer tegenberichten hoor en dat het alleen in extreem hoge doseringen schadelijk zou zijn. Het zou voor mij wel reden zijn niet de picolinaat versie te kiezen maar de chroomnicotinaat versie kiezen.

----------


## sr

ik zal wanneer ik tijd heb wat research op pubmed verrichten. dan kom ik er nog op terug met een definitief oordeel van mijn kant.

----------


## Rob 2

Hallo Sr,

Bedankt voor de informatie. Ik heb nu ook wat meer hierover op Internet gelezen en kies liever voor het zekere.

Pharma nord bindt chroom aan bakkers gist en dat lijkt me heel wat veiliger. 

http://www.pharmanord.com/product.htm?l=uk&id=chrom

Het is alleen wel behoorlijk duur, vergeleken met de gewone picolinate versies.

Ik zal eerst eens kijken hoe het gaat als ik nu stop met het slikken van het chroom. Ik had namelijk vaak last van vreet aanvallen en plotselinge koortsaanvallen en daar hielp dat chroom wel goed tegen. 

Inmiddels ben ik behoorlijk afgevallen en heb een betere conditie, dus misschien heb ik dat chroom dan ook niet meer nodig.

----------


## zwolle

Kijk maar eens op: 

www.mywinwebpage.com/questionofbalance

Groet,
Zwolle

----------


## Lars

In Nederland wordt een veilig supplement gemaakt, waaraan alleen bewezen veilige bestanddelen worden toegevoegd. Dus geen chroom picolinaat maar inderdaad nicotinaat. De Vet Vernietiger bevat verder groene thee, chitosan en nog enkele ingrediënten. Ik ken meerdere mensen die het nu een aantal weken gebruiken, inclusief ikzelf. Het werkt prima. Je valt er beetje bij beetje van af. Ik ben nu in 5 weken tijd 4 kilo kwijt, zonder een speciaal dieet. http://www.vetvernietiger.nl

----------


## sr

Bewezen veilig?? Ik vind chitosan grote niet werkende zooi. Vele onderzoeken zeggen dat het niet werkt en degene die zeggen dat het werkt vertellen er ook bij dat al het vet geblokt wordt. Levensgevaarlijk, geen mens kan leven zonder vet, je organen hebben om te beginnen al vet nodig. Vetten zoals uit: vis, lijnzaadolie en levertraan zijn hardstikke gezond. Lijnzaadolie als voorbeeld genomen heeft een hele goed invloed op hart en bloedvaten en zorgt voor verhoging van het goede cholestrol en verlaging van het slechte. Ik neem al jaren dagelijks 2 eetlepels lijnzaadolie. Denk dat mensen moeten gaan beseffen dat vet niet dik maakt, maar een overschot aan calorieen dat doet. vet levert enkel 9 cal per gr. terwijl koolhydraten en eiwitten er maar 4 leveren per gr. Je totale calorie inname bepaalt of je aankomt of gewicht verliest.

----------


## Willy (Pillie Willie)

Maken jullie je geen zorgen om chroom picolinaat, het is NIET kanker verwekkend het vernield GEEN celmembramen. Fout Alabama University onderzoek.

Je leeft wel langer door chroom gebruik, valt soms af, ontwikkeld soms meer spieren, wordt soms vrolijker.

Het werkt vooral goed voor mensen die trek in zoet hebben of tussen de maaltijden iets MOETEN eten.

----------


## Marie

ik heb het geloof ik een jaar geslikt, maar geen enkel effect gezien.

----------


## sonjaheezen

Ga Sonja Bakker doen.Ik ben er 21 kilo mee afgevallen, zonder moeite.

----------


## sietske763

tegenwoordig kan je bij de apotheek ALLI capsules kopen zonder recept.
remt de vetopname, dus niet zo.n neppil die je bij drogisten koopt.
ALLI remt in het bovenste gedeelte van de darm 1/3 e van de vetten.
je moet dus wel dieeten maar alli helpt erbij, wel erg langzaam hoor.
alli komt tegenwoordig veel in de reclame voor.
is ook op radar en of kassa geweest, het product was goed alleen gingen de apothekers er niet allemaal zorgvuldig mee om, je mag het nl pas kopen als je bmi echt te hoog is

----------


## dotito

Je kan weight watchter gaan volgen,heb ik ook gedaan.En alle dagen een 30 min bewegen.
Ik persoonlijk heb zo niet voor pillen.Dat is misschien goed voor vlug wat af te vallen,maar geloof niet dat dat blijvend effect heeft.

----------


## sietske763

nou ik ben gestopt met afvallen...............ben nu weer 5 kg zwaarder, zou er eerder erg gestresst van worden..............nu totaal niet omdat mijn gezicht er veel beter uitziet,
bijna geen rimpels etc.
liever wat meer op buik en benen dan zo,n ingevallen koppie!
deze beslissing duurde 30 jaar van mn leven!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Ik ben het helemaal met je eens....het is niet goed al die pillen...maar goed het zit tussen de oren....òòk ik kan er over meepraten. :Stick Out Tongue: ...ik denk dat heel veel mannen en vrouwen wel eens van alles geprobeerd hebben.....niet eten, wel eten, minder, appelslankpillen, brooddieet, soepdag, etc...ha,ha,...ik heb zelf gewerkt met een dieetiste....maarrrrrrrr ik wilde toch wel eens wat proberen jaren later....pfffffffffffff Nu doe ik dat niet meer, ik ben wijzer geworden.... :Big Grin:  ik ben niet superslank meer, maar ik kan hier prima mee leven! de Weight W...is prima....

Sietske: Hèèrlijk dat je zo ver bent gekomen dat het je nu minder kan schelen....Toppie...zullen we dààr dan maar samen een gebakkie op eten?...hihi...Digitaal..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps: Ik geloof puur in het feit dat je Normaal 3x daags moet eten...2 tussendoortjes ofzo en veel drinken....èn uiteraard elke dag een half uurtje aan beweging doen....Succes ermee...

Pillen is een hulpmiddel en de fabrikanten worden er rijker van, en jou beurs raakt leeg!!!! reclames zijn zèèr verleidelijk, maar uiteindelijk moeten we het "zelf" doen!!  :Wink:

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Hoi Allemaal.
Ik ben het ook niet helemaal met je eens  :Wink: 
Ik denk dat als je afslankpillen neemt icm het goed voor jezelf zorgen en sporten en gezond eten dat je wel degelijk iets sneller kunt afvallen. Maar als je je leven niet veranderd werkt niks!

----------


## ladietjelee

Hoihoi
ik lees nu dit weer eens onderwerp en ik moet stiekem wel een beetje lachen want ondertussen ben ik lekker verder bezig geweest met mijn Appesat capsules uit Engeland en kijk! - 20 kilo in 18 weken. Voelt toch wel goed.
Wat is Appesat?
Het wordt ook wel de natuurlijke maagballon genoemd in de diverse bladen. 
Twee jaar geleden werd al aangekondigd dat het in april 2009 in Engeland te koop zou zijn. Helaas nog steeds niet in Nederland. Het werkzame bestanddeel in Appesat is ontworpen om bestand te zijn tegen maagzuur en zal actief blijven voor vele uren. Genomen een half uur vóór voedsel met water, werkt het door het stimuleren van de hongersensoren in de maagwand, die een signaal sturen naar de hersenen dat zegt dat de maag vol is, en dat is belangrijk als u wilt afvallen. Artsen geloven dat gevoel "volle" (verzadiging) een essentiële factor is in een dieet voor succesvolle gewichtsvermindering. Want hoe eerder u het seintje krijgt dat u “vol” zit hoe eerder 
u stopt met eten, en kan het afvallen beginnen.
Omdat Appesat actief is in je maag voor, tijdens en na het eten, verhoogt het aantal 'buik vol' berichten verzonden naar uw hersenen - waardoor u dat “buikvolgevoel” aanzienlijk veel langer voelt. En dat is de sleutel tot een goede afvalrace die u gaat winnen! Appesat is geen maaltijdvervanger. Het is gewoon een natuurlijk vezelproduct op basis van ingrediënten die speciaal zijn ontworpen om u te helpen aan een voller gevoel waardoor u minder eet. Een natuurlijke maagballon, het verlaat het lichaam ook weer op de natuurlijke manier…mooier kan het niet!

Appesat bevat Bioginate Complex, een gepatenteerde vezel complex uit het zeewier Laminaria digitata. Dit is een speciale soort van zeewier die zorgvuldig werd geoogst van boerderijen aan de Franse Atlantische kust. Appesat stelt mensen in staat om succesvol gezonde nieuwe eetgewoonten aan te leren en die kan worden gehandhaafd op een permanente basis. Tot nu toe nog dus alleen in Engeland verkrijgbaar, maar vorig jaar van vakantie meegenomen en met succes zelf gebruikt maar heb nu nog paar pakjes over, dus als er iemand interesse heeft?

----------


## corrien

Ik heb maanden 500 kcal per dag minder gegeten, dan normaal en me rot gecardiood de eerste maanden ging er wel wat af maar de laatste 3 weken viel ik geen gram meer af. Ik dacht de 1ste week dat kan wel, heb het weleens vaker gehad dat ik een week niets af viel, de 2de week had ik er echt de pee in, en na de 3de week niets te zijn afgevallen, heb ik de moet weer opgegeven.

Ik wil me volgende week laten testen of mijn schildklier wel goed werkt, en wil toch wel weer beginnen al ben ik bang dat ik straks weer blijf steken met mijn gewicht, en weer op ga geven.

----------


## evitalien

Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat bij meer dan de helft van de mensen van wie het gewicht langzaam toeneemt er een lichamelijke oorzaak aan ten grondslag ligt. Gewichtstoename is te vergelijken met koorts. Koorts kan worden veroorzaakt door verschillende ziektebeelden. Elke ziekte moet op een geheel verschillende manier worden behandeld.

Het is belangrijk om te ontdekken wat de oorzaak is van het overgewicht. Het is achterhaald te stellen dat ieder pondje door het mondje komt. Het kan zijn dat je verzadigingsmechanisme niet goed werkt, waardoor je niet goed kunt voelen of je wel genoeg gegeten hebt. Of misschien werkt de verbranding niet optimaal, waardoor je onnodig veel vetreserves aanlegt. Het kan zijn dat je te veel insuline aanmaakt, waardoor je in gewicht aankomt. Vrouwen in de overgang komen snel in gewicht aan. De schildklier werkt misschien niet optimaal etc. 

Al deze oorzaken hebben een eigen behandeling nodig. Lukraak calorieën beperken heeft dan een averechts effect. Als de gewichtstoename een lichamelijke oorzaak heeft dan heeft aanpassing van de voeding weinig effect. De oorzaak van de gewichtstoename blijft namelijk onbehandeld en kan daardoor alleen maar verergeren waardoor het gewicht nog steeds verder toeneemt. Lichamelijke oorzaken kunnen uitstekend behandeld worden met voedingssupplementen.

___________________
uw lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------


## M&K

> Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 24 met overgewicht,
> 
> ik heb al heel veel geprobeerd, maar heb niet het karakter om een dieet vol te houden. Is er iemand die een middeltje kent om me te helpen snel af te vallen, dat is een stimulansom vol te houden?
> 
> dank je ik reken op jullie!!


Beste,

Wij zijn pas begonnen met iets nieuw. Het is niet direct een vast dieet.want dat houd niemand vol. en is zeker niet aangenaam. maar men gaat op een andere manier gaan leven waardoor men gezonder gaat leven en afslanken. 

Wij zoeken nog enkele mensen die hier voor openstaan. En het eens willen uitproberen.
U word gewogen en gemeten zodat u iedere maand kan opvolgen of u wel degelijk afslankt.
Indien u interesse of vragen heeft mag u altijd mailen naar [email protected]
Wij geven wekelijks een infoavond.

MVG,
M&K

----------


## sietske763

> Ik heb maanden 500 kcal per dag minder gegeten, dan normaal en me rot gecardiood de eerste maanden ging er wel wat af maar de laatste 3 weken viel ik geen gram meer af. Ik dacht de 1ste week dat kan wel, heb het weleens vaker gehad dat ik een week niets af viel, de 2de week had ik er echt de pee in, en na de 3de week niets te zijn afgevallen, heb ik de moet weer opgegeven.
> 
> Ik wil me volgende week laten testen of mijn schildklier wel goed werkt, en wil toch wel weer beginnen al ben ik bang dat ik straks weer blijf steken met mijn gewicht, en weer op ga geven.


ik denk dat je te weinig eet....
ik zit op ong. 1200 kcal per dag en alleen gezonde dingen, meegranenbrood, veel magere kwark, echt iedere 2uur wat eten,om verbranding op gang te houden,
alle afvalfactoren zitten tegen, zoals medicatie, overgang etc...gestopt met roken....niet kunnen sporten
en het gaat al maanden heel geleidelijk, val soms ook weken niets af en toch ""slink"" ik wel centimeters
succes!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Goed zo Sietske....je mag trots zijn op jezelf...fantastisch meid.... :Big Grin: 

Het is een feit dat als iemand te weinig eet, je dan "niet" afvalt!!!! het gaat om de juiste keuze's maken, van de pillen afblijven, maar als je jonger bent dan geloof je erin en dat begrijp ik, dat heb ik zelf destijds ook wel tijdelijk gedaan, maar het beviel mij niet..een stukje zelfdicipline wil helpen, en als dat niet lukt, dan hulp inroepen van een dieetiste.....sterkte...

----------


## sietske763

ik ga ongeveer 1x per 2 weken wegen bij huisarts, 
ben binnen 1 minuut weer buiten.....ik ga niet voor hoeveel ik weeg (dat zie ik thuis wel) maar als stok achter de deur....wil na mijn hulpvraag daar nl niet ""voor gek staan"""
zij zijn serieus bij mij......dus moet ik consequent zijn naar hun toe.....
deze afspraak werkt echt fantastisch.....heb nog maar 1 x gehad dat ik me volpropte....
iedere dag denk ik er even bij na, dat ik weer naar HA moet......
en het kost niets.

----------


## fitvandaag

> Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 24 met overgewicht,
> 
> ik heb al heel veel geprobeerd, maar heb niet het karakter om een dieet vol te houden. Is er iemand die een middeltje kent om me te helpen snel af te vallen, dat is een stimulansom vol te houden?
> 
> dank je ik reken op jullie!!


Ja er zijn middelen die dat voor elkaar krijgen, maar nee die ik je niet noemen, zonder uitzondering zijn die vaak erg ongezond. 

Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoeveel overgewicht je hebt en wat je problemen zijn op dat gebied, maar vaak zijn dat een boel kleine dingen bij elkaar die je niet 1 23 kunt oplossen.

Ik zie afvallen (voor flink overgewicht) als het opruimen van een kamer waar het een puinhoop is. Door de chaos zinkt je de moed in de schoenen, en weet je niet waar je moet beginnen. Alles in een keer opruimen gaat niet, dat zal stap voor stap moeten.

Kijk daarom naar je problemen en probeer geleidelijk aan 1 voor 1 grip op ze te krijgen. Op korte termijn val je dan niet af, maar uiteindelijk. 
Het gaat erom controle te krijgen over je eet en beweeg gedrag. Zorg dat je succes ervaringen krijgt. Begin Voorzichtig en bouw dat stap voor stap uit.

Wondermiddeltjes bestaan niet!

----------


## darknessky

Afvallen heeft gewoon met discipline te maken, ben van 110 kg in 4 maanden 38 kg afgevallen. Zonder dieet, zonder pillen, zonder sporten etc.
Weeg al 10 jaar 72 kg. Soms schommel ik weleens naar 78 kg. Dan eet ik alleen onbespoten fruit en groentes.

----------


## fitvandaag

> Afvallen heeft gewoon met discipline te maken, ben van 110 kg in 4 maanden 38 kg afgevallen. Zonder dieet, zonder pillen, zonder sporten etc.
> Weeg al 10 jaar 72 kg. Soms schommel ik weleens naar 78 kg. Dan eet ik alleen onbespoten fruit en groentes.



Das knap  :Embarrassment:  je deed niets anders maar raakte wel 10 kg per maand kwijt. Natuurlijk heb je een heleboel veranderd aan je eetpatroon en natuurlijk is discipline nmr 1, zonder dat kom je nergens. Om 10 kg af te vallen heb je ongeveer een energietekort nodig van 70000/30 = 2300 ruwweg. Dat at je dus minder per dag dan voor die afvalperiode, voor veel mensen is dat op dieet gaan. 

Het is natuurlijk ook helemaal niet moeilijk om niet dik te worden, er zijn veel meer slanke mensen in de wereld dan dikke.  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Je gaat zo maar niet afvallen zonder je eetpatroon aan het passen he darknessky ? Als je alle dagen 10000 cal eet en daarna maar 2000 cal meer dan ga je natuurlijk afvallen en dat is dan volgens mij zoals fitvandaag zegt, een dieet. Slank blijven is dan wel de optie of je krijgt een jojo effect. En momenteel zijn er nog meer slanke mensen dan dikke maar het tij is aan het keren. Veel mensen nemen de tijd niet meer om gezond te koken en nemen sneller een vette hap. Als je bij mij moest wonen dan is er geen vette hap in huis maar enkel gezonde zaken, al zou ik voor mezelf wel een vette hap mogen in huis halen, mijn lichaamsgewicht daalt pijlsnel als ik ziek ben en dat is helemaal niet gezond te noemen. Maar ik moet mijn voedingsstoffen halen uit gezonde zaken en niet uit een vette hap want dat is ook niet gezond te noemen.

----------


## Manneken Pis

Ben je wel te zwaar. Je kan best "wat steviger" zijn zonder dar het ongezond is. Kijk eens op Hoe zwaar mag ik wegen

----------


## fitvandaag

> Ben je wel te zwaar. Je kan best "wat steviger" zijn zonder dar het ongezond is. Kijk eens op Hoe zwaar mag ik wegen


Natuurlijk, gewicht is maar een factor en binnen bepaald grenzen is gewicht geen probleem. Het gaat meer om wat je eet, dan precies hoeveel. Gewicht is voor een flink deel een schoonheidsfactor. 
Langzamerhand wennen we ook aan een hoger gewicht voor een gemiddeld mens, voor veel mensen is slank nu mager.

----------


## janbloem

Ik ben in 2 maanden 9 kilo kwijtgeraakt.
Door meer bewegen ( fietsen) maar ook door minder eten
Begonnen met een kwart van het bord af te schuiven voordat ik het 
naar binnen werkte. Daarna ben ik een kleiner bord gaan gebruiken
waar ik ook weer eerst een kwart vanaf haalde. ( van het eten dus)
Na 2 weken was ik gewend aan de kleinere hoeveelheden.
Ik viel de eerste maand snel af. ( 7 kilo) de 2e maand 2 kilo
Hat gaat dus nu geleidelijker, maar ik ga gewoon door
Ben helemaal gewend aan weinig eten ( maag verkleining zonder operatie)
Het voordeel hiervan is dat je kan eten wat je altijd al lekker vond
alleen van alles minder dus er is niet veel dicipline voor nodig
Fietsen doe ik een paar keer in de week.

----------


## fitvandaag

Dat klinkt prima,

Het gewichtsverlies in de eerste periode is altijd meer omdat je overtollig vocht kwijtraakt en omdat je glycogeen voorraden in je spieren en lever minder vol zal raken. later zul je hoofdzakelijk vet verliezen, dat gaat altijd langzamer.
Naast minder eten, kun je ook andere dingen eten, die wel vullen maar minder energie geven. Denk aan ruime salades en magere eiwitten. Dit vult, verteerd traag en levert weinig energie, precies de dingen die je kunt gebruiken om vet te verliezen.
Bewegen in elke vorm die je leuk vindt is altijd goed en helpt.

----------


## Hugo81

Hi, ik ben zelf 18 kilo afgevallen vorig jaar. Van 105 kilo naar 87 kilo :-) Naast gezond eten en dagelijks een uurtje sporten gebruikte ik op aanraden van mijn acupuncturist het voedingssupplement digestie vitaal slank. Afvallen met Chinese kruiden dus.. Succes! Gr, Hugo

----------


## Lisa8254

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Janneke

> Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.


Dit bericht is al een paar keer met precies dezelfde tekst op deze site geplaatst onder verschillende accounts, die allemaal nummers in zich hebben. NIET VERTROUWEN DUS!!!

----------


## janbloem

Ach alle platforms barsten van de nep berichten
van ghostwriters die in dienst zijn van een of ander louche 
bedrijf dat op een dergelijke manier probeert
de verkoop van de produkten op te krikken.
Gelukkig zijn er allerte lezers zoals als Janneke
die ons erop attenderen 
Ik zou zowie zo al never een dieet pil nemen
maar deze Phen375 dus al helemaaaaaaaal nooit

----------


## Elisabeth9

Jammer dat sommige "slamielen" op zo'n mooi topic zitten en de boel vernaggelen!!!...opzouten zeg ik dan!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hoe kom ik van mijn overgewicht af is de stelling: Ik zou denken aan de Weight Watches, maar voor iedereen is het verschillend, allereerst moet de voeding aangepast worden en vaak ook de "levensstijl" , het staat in verbinding met elkaar...bij verdriet en ellende of een ander ingrijpend iets wat we meemaken, dat zorgt ervoor dat we heel ongezond kunnen gaan eten, en een enkele keer heeft het te maken met ziekte of medicijnen...iedereen moet het op zijn of haar manier doen wat bij je past en wat je kunt volhouden...ik kijk tegenwoordig regelmatig naar progamma's over Obesitas...dan zie je de ernst in van zaken die mensen met zich meetorsen/dragen...dicipline is zeer belangrijk, je balans zien te vinden, en goede mensen die "jou" stimuleren heb je nodig en het liefsty iemand die jou controleert als je heel veel kilo's moet verliezen....succes voor degenen die het nodig hebben!!! ga ervoor...
Groeten... :Wink:

----------

